
Skyfire iOS browser approved by Apple, converts Flash video to HTML5 - cahuk
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/02/skyfire_ios_browser_approved_by_apple_converts_flash_video_to_html5.html
======
millions
Am I correct in assuming this only works on h.264 encoded "Flash Video". Then
there is no conversion going on - but a very smart solution that should make
some money on what would be a relatively straightforward app to make.

